# Chewing on backside and tail....Help!



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

I have noticed that Maggie is starting to chew her upper backside and tail. Does this mean maybe dry skin or allergies? Can you recommend any good products to use. Right now, I have started to take her to the groomers to get her baths but is there something I can spray on her skin in the meantime maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It maybe worms or fleas. My first Maltese, Rosebud, would do that I it was because worms and I can't remember the name but it was the kind caused by fleas. She needs to see a vet to determine what's going on.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think it is tape worms that come from fleas, but the chewing and biting the tail could indicate fleas which in turn can cause the worms. Sometimes too if there is a slight allergy the base of the tail is the hot spot that itches and becomes sore too.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I notice that Daezie is been chewing on her side by her backlegs. I ck for fleas and I didnt find any. I was told that was "hot Spot" and for her to wear a cone


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sounds like flea allergies...sometimes u dont see the fleas and one bite can have them itching for 3 weeks.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Sometimes too if there is a slight allergy the base of the tail is the hot spot that itches and becomes sore too.[/B]


Sometimes Alex will get a few pimples on top of his tail and around the anus area and when this happens he will try to chew and bite the area. I put anti-itching cream on it and it will take care of it.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 25 2005, 01:08 PM
> *sounds like flea allergies...sometimes u dont see the fleas and one bite can have them itching for 3 weeks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84305*


[/QUOTE]
Our golden,Dugan(who has gone to the bridge) was very allergic to fleas.That was why the ppl that had him gave him up.Once we adopted him we only had a problem one time that he developed a "hot" spot . Th neighbores laughed at him and called him "Monkey Butt" because the vet had shaved his rump so we could put the med. on him!


----------

